# Check out this New BMW HP4 Highlight Video



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

The new BMW HP4 motorcycle is a real beauty that offers up some incredible improvements for those enjoying hitting the twisty roads on two wheels.

The Standard model is offered at $20,525 MSRP and is equipped with:

DDC (Dynamic Damping Control) semi active suspension (a world first in production motorcycle construction)
Launch control for optimal acceleration
Akrapovic full titanium exhaust
Seven-spoke forged aluminum wheels in gloss black
Radial Brembo Monobloc brake calipers
Race ABS with new IDM calibration
DTC (Dynamic Traction Control) with new 14-step adjustability
Gear shift assistant
A Pillion Rider Package featuring a rear seat and rear footrests to accommodate a rear pillion rider
Heated Grips

Learn more about the BMW HP4 here: 
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=649655


----------

